# New Dish Web Site Includes Hopper Pricing



## olguy

It's in a pdf of the DHA at this link: www.dish.com/downloads/legal/DHA_Agreement.pdf We all know this is subject to change but the pricing doesn't look too bad.



> Fees and Payments: You agree to pay monthly by the payment due date for the programming you select and for all applicable
> fees. State and local taxes and/or reimbursement charges may apply as set forth in the RCA. You have paid or you agree to pay
> the following one-time lease upgrade fees, if applicable: (A) $199 for any 922 receiver; and (B) $99 for each additional receiver
> that is a 612, 622, 722 or 722k receiver. You have paid or you agree to pay the following one-time lease upgrade fees for the
> Whole Home DVR Service (A) $99 upfront charge that will be credited back to customers who take AT200, AT250, America's
> Everything Pack, Latino Dos or Latino Max programming.





> Monthly Fees Fee
> Each Solo receiver $7.00/mo.
> Each Hopper 2000 and Joey 1.0 $7.00/mo.
> Each Solo DVR receiver $10.00/mo.
> Each Duo receiver $14.00/mo.
> Each DuoDVR or SlingLoaded DVR receiver $17.00/mo.
> In determining the Additional Receiver Fee amount, the receiver with the highest associated fee shall be deemed activated prior
> to all other receivers on an account.
> DVR Service Fee $6.00/mo.
> One DVR Service Fee will apply per account with at least one DVR receiver active (excluding accounts with at least one
> SlingLoaded DVR receiver active, to which a $10.00/mo. DVR Service Fee will apply).
> Whole Home DVR Service Fee $4.00/mo.
> One Whole Home DVR Service Fee will apply per account with at least one Hopper 2000 receiver active. This fee is to be
> added to the DVR Service Fee of $6.00/mo. for a total account cost of $10.00/mo.


And the new site is way different than what we were used to, isn't it? I think I like it even though I'm old, grouchy and set in my ways.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I was sure surprised to see the new Web site that first day... I need to get used to it a bit before I decide if I like it.

Dish has had a clunky Web site before... and while this one looks a little slicker, I'm mostly interested to see if it functions better or more intuitive than it has in the past.


----------



## Simonjester

Right now I can't get logged into my account, its prompting for a second username and password popup after the first login...


----------



## RasputinAXP

Wow, that's way better than I anticipated for the Hopper/Joey costs. Amazing.


----------



## phrelin

I like the new web site section for customers.

Regarding the Hopper 2000 price, they do get you with a $4.00 whole home DVR fee (added to the $6 DVR fee) which makes one Hopper $11. But my 612 which I regard as underpowered costs $10. What don't I understand???


----------



## BobaBird

Your $10 612 is an additional receiver.

The Hopper has the same base $6 DVR fee on the account but gets hit with an extra $4 "whole home" fee. So a 1 Hopper 1 Joey system costs $10 to do what the current Duo class DVRs do, but with the advantages of HD to TV2 and a 3rd satellite tuner with optional PrimeTime Anytime.


----------



## tommiet

Don't hold your breath for a "Hopper." DISH will make their current customer wait until last..... New customers come first!


----------



## olguy

They hit you with $6 DVR Service fee plus $4 Whole Home fee plus $7 for a Hopper and Joey. But if they waive the highest DVR fee as they do now I guess a Hopper and 1 Joey will only cost $10. And the $4 plus $6 is the same as we now pay for a 922. What I can't figure out is how much are 2 additional Joeys. But until they start signing us up this is pure speculation, even with the DHA because that can/may change.


----------



## Blowgun

Is the firmware mature enough to give out to new subscribers? Come to think of it, DISH will have them locked in for 24 months, so there's not much they can do about it.


----------



## RasputinAXP

The way I look at it is that a Hopper and one Joey is a unit; they'd replace the 922 with that. With a Joey I can replace the 211k upstairs too, actually SAVING me $7 a month. It's a wash because I'm already paying $10 a month for the Sling in the 922 (uh, I mean FOR THE EXTRA HARD DRIVE SPACE *rolleyes*)...though apparently I'll have to spring for the Sling adapter to keep slinging.


----------



## Inkosaurus

RasputinAXP said:


> The way I look at it is that a Hopper and one Joey is a unit; they'd replace the 922 with that. With a Joey I can replace the 211k upstairs too, actually SAVING me $7 a month. It's a wash because I'm already paying $10 a month for the Sling in the 922 (uh, I mean FOR THE EXTRA HARD DRIVE SPACE *rolleyes*)...though apparently I'll have to spring for the Sling adapter to keep slinging.


Well atleast the price of the sling adapter will be going down pretty soon


----------



## phrelin

tommiet said:


> Don't hold your breath for a "Hopper." DISH will make their current customer wait until last..... New customers come first!


If Dish releases a new piece of hardware to new customers first, I'll likely just be grinning as I read those new member posts here.

I have never seen an Echostar significantly different new product release that didn't seem like a Beta, if not Alpha, Release and I cannot believe this one won't work out about the same.

We old customers are fairly tolerant, even though we complain about everything here.

So if they want to alienate a whole new generation of customers, turn them into Beta Testers. Fine with me.


----------



## Lt Disher

phrelin said:


> I like the new web site section for customers.
> 
> Regarding the Hopper 2000 price, they do get you with a $4.00 whole home DVR fee (added to the $6 DVR fee) which makes one Hopper $11. But my 612 which I regard as underpowered costs $10. What don't I understand???


4 + 6 = 11 ???

Must be the old math.


----------



## olguy

I got a 922 the 2nd month they were available. Based on that experience I'll probably wait at least 6 months to try the Hopper. And like phrelin, I'll be smiling at the early adopter posts.


----------



## Jhon69

phrelin said:


> If Dish releases a new piece of hardware to new customers first, I'll likely just be grinning as I read those new member posts here.
> 
> I have never seen an Echostar significantly different new product release that didn't seem like a Beta, if not Alpha, Release and I cannot believe this one won't work out about the same.
> 
> We old customers are fairly tolerant, even though we complain about everything here.
> 
> So if they want to alienate a whole new generation of customers, turn them into Beta Testers. Fine with me.


That's the way it's been before,just like when they said the beta testing was being done by DISH employees? no disrespect intended but I can see what will happen, the employees will say everything works fine,then DISH will go ahead and bring it out and a whole bunch of problems will surface and DISH will be puzzled why these problems were not found earlier.

The answer is DISH needs beta testers who live,eat and breath this satellite stuff,those are the ones who will pick the product apart to make it better.Hopefully some from these forums got chosen to beta test and if not? I told you so.


----------



## phrelin

Jhon69 said:


> That's the way it's been before,just like when they said the beta testing was being done by DISH employees? no disrespect intended but I can see what will happen, the employees will say everything works fine,then DISH will go ahead and bring it out and a whole bunch of problems will surface and DISH will be puzzled why these problems were not found earlier.
> 
> The answer is DISH needs beta testers who live,eat and breath this satellite stuff,those are the ones who will pick the product apart to make it better.Hopefully some from these forums got chosen to beta test and if not? I told you so.


Essentially I agree with you, though I still believe towards the end of Beta Testing there should be a Beta Testing "2.0" where they pick households with a computer challenged single parent and three kids no younger than 4 and no older than 12.


----------



## lparsons21

phrelin said:


> Essentially I agree with you, though I still believe towards the end of Beta Testing there should be a Beta Testing "2.0" where they pick households with a computer challenged single parent and three kids no younger than 4 and no older than 12.


LOL!!

I have been told from a good source that there was some beta testing outside of Dish. But those that are doing it are following the rules and not talking so far.


----------



## BobaBird

Blowgun said:


> Is the firmware mature enough to give out to new subscribers?


I think (hope) so. It's very much like the current 922, but has working [email protected] and Seek&Record (enhanced Dish Pass). The problems noted at CES were fairly minor, and there were 6 more beta updates prior to S200 being put on the birds a few days ago. It's expected to be missing use of the eSATA port, the add-on OTA tuner, the Ethernet (and I think USB) port on the Joeys, and recurring save from PTAT. There was no demo of 2-Hopper integration and we weren't able to check EHD use which remains somewhat problematic on the 922.


----------



## Jhon69

lparsons21 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I have been told from a good source that there was some beta testing outside of Dish. But those that are doing it are following the rules and not talking so far.


If there was a NDA normally there is then they should not talk about it.

Heck even if they could they shouldn't because when a problem surfaces,there are those who will say"Why didn't you find this"?.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

And to be fair... companies don't always listen to testers be they outside beta or internal test groups.

I worked for a computer company... I sat in meetings... and I routinely heard the test group reporting bugs and listing problems... then the engineering/marketing team would make decisions to push forward anyway and sell the product even if some major bugs were still there IF they thought they could get away with it.

Even though the internal testers are part of the company doesn't mean they are part of the problem... I've seen it first hand where they would be pushed to the side to get a product out the door.


----------



## lparsons21

Yep, you're right. I've seen beta testers almost completely ignored when engineering or marketing is hot to get a product out the door. Hopefully this isn't one of those cases.


----------



## phrelin

That's what I'm concerned about here. It's clear that Echostar has dumped a lot of money into this.

Dish has the new guy who has to prove himself, has a history of being "last night's profit" oriented, and will be looking for a new market edge this morning. If it comes with a lot of bugs and service needs, I can see him saying "whoops" and wanting to give it the Logitech Revue treatment at Echostar's expense.

But "Chatless" Charlie is still there.


----------



## Inkosaurus

Jhon69 said:


> That's the way it's been before,just like when they said the beta testing was being done by DISH employees? no disrespect intended but I can see what will happen, the employees will say everything works fine,then DISH will go ahead and bring it out and a whole bunch of problems will surface and DISH will be puzzled why these problems were not found earlier.
> 
> The answer is DISH needs beta testers who live,eat and breath this satellite stuff,those are the ones who will pick the product apart to make it better.Hopefully some from these forums got chosen to beta test and if not? I told you so.


@part regarding the employee testers, thats untrue.
There were plenty of posts in the dish internal forums detailing how bad the 922 was and it was still launched. Dish doesnt just pick random employees for the testing, generally it goes to people who also live , eat and breath this satellite stuff.


----------



## coolman302003

If you notice in the Residential Customer Agreement http://www.dish.com/downloads/legal/Residential-Agreement.pdf

On the last page it has Hopper 2000 and Joey 1.0 listed separately as "Receiver Fees" below "Additional Receiver Fee" so its very possibly that the first hopper and/or set (Hopper & Joey) is NOT included in the base package pricing as it is now with any other receiver. But, again that is just based on that wording and the way it is separate in the RCA; this is all just speculation still until the "official" pricing is announced...


----------



## speedmaster

VERY cool, I'm really interested in this new receiver.


----------



## DoyleS

I like the setup. It would be really nice if there was a way to migrate all of my external HD recordings onto the Hopper. I won't hold my breath on that one, but it might mean I have to hang onto one of my receivers for an extended period of time. At least we have some time to think about the various options as the release unfolds.


----------



## Herky T. Hawkeye

There have been confirming reports that the Hopper will be available to existing customers the same time it is available to new customers. Also, customers will be able to transfer there EHD with the recordings on it to the Hopper.


----------



## Jhon69

olguy said:


> They hit you with $6 DVR Service fee plus $4 Whole Home fee plus $7 for a Hopper and Joey. But if they waive the highest DVR fee as they do now I guess a Hopper and 1 Joey will only cost $10. And the $4 plus $6 is the same as we now pay for a 922. What I can't figure out is how much are 2 additional Joeys. But until they start signing us up this is pure speculation, even with the DHA because that can/may change.


Would it not be $7. for each Joey after the first?.


----------



## olguy

Jhon69 said:


> Would it not be $7. for each Joey after the first?.


That's my guess. They didn't make that real clear, did they?


----------



## hdaddikt

Herky T. Hawkeye said:


> There have been confirming reports that the Hopper will be available to existing customers the same time it is available to new customers. Also, customers will be able to transfer there EHD with the recordings on it to the Hopper.


Yes, hopefully the EHD transfer function will not result in another charge for the Hopper if you have already paid for it once.


----------



## Psigna

Right now we have one 722k. It controls the main tv in hd and a second hd tv in sd. We have a solo 311 that controls one hd tv in sd. Have one 322 that controls 2 hd TVA but in sd format. We have America's 250 package with hd for life and locals our bill before tax is 103. Wonder how this wil compare to the hopper? Would really love to have whole house had.


----------



## James Long

Psigna said:


> Right now we have one 722k. It controls the main tv in hd and a second hd tv in sd. We have a solo 311 that controls one hd tv in sd. Have one 322 that controls 2 hd TVA but in sd format. We have America's 250 package with hd for life and locals our bill before tax is 103. Wonder how this wil compare to the hopper? Would really love to have whole house had.


A Hopper and four Joeys would connect your five TVs all in HD ... but there would be severe limits to simultaneous watching and recording. Going from five tuners to three would not be my preference.

Setting up two Hoppers and three Joeys would be better. You would have six tuners for your five TVs and everything could be in HD (assuming HDMI inputs are available). And everything could be sharable.

The monthly cost difference would be trading two "Duo DVRs" ($17 each with one being included in your base price) and one "Single Receiver" ($7) for five Hopper/Joeys ($7 each) plus the $4 whole home fee. The DVR fee and all of your other package fees stay the same. $24 becomes $32 per month if the first Hopper is included, $39 if it is not. So you're raising your monthly bill by $8-$12. You are getting HD on all five sets - but that could be done by changing the 311 for a 211 and the 322 for a 622/722 family receiver.


----------



## Psigna

Ok thanks a bunch. The cs tech told me today that there is a limit othe number of receivers we can have. I'll call Monday to c
heck on it.


----------



## VDP07

James Long said:


> *A Hopper and four Joeys* would connect your five TVs all in HD ... but there would be severe limits to simultaneous watching and recording. Going from five tuners to three would not be my preference.
> 
> Setting up two Hoppers and three Joeys would be better. You would have six tuners for your five TVs and everything could be in HD (assuming HDMI inputs are available). And everything could be sharable.
> 
> The monthly cost difference would be trading two "Duo DVRs" ($17 each with one being included in your base price) and one "Single Receiver" ($7) for five Hopper/Joeys ($7 each) plus the $4 whole home fee. The DVR fee and all of your other package fees stay the same. $24 becomes $32 per month if the first Hopper is included, $39 if it is not. So you're raising your monthly bill by $8-$12. You are getting HD on all five sets - but that could be done by changing the 311 for a 211 and the 322 for a 622/722 family receiver.


1 Hopper/4 Joeys will not be a supported configuration. 2 Hoppers/3 Joeys will be.


----------



## djlong

I'm going to have to price out the difference between a 2 Hopper/3 Joey system versus a PC-based CableCard system as far as how much per month the service will cost. It would appear that Dish still has the basic monthly fee beating Comcast, but with all the additional hardware fees, Comcast just might be getting competitive. I have PCs everywhere and a Windows Home Server box that can gather up all the recorded TV so any PC can watch it.


----------

